# Base stereo pinout



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to be cutting my front speaker leads and running wires to the trunk for an amp, but I can't find a picture or any info on what wires are what? What colors go to what wires?

I need LF RF and ACC wire colors


Thanks


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

look in the thread my new interior lights


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> look in the thread my new interior lights


Bingo! I was going to point him there.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you kind sirs! wouldn't have thought to look there heh


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

lol yeah it was a thread that kinda transformed


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

So i saw, at first I thought u burned me, with only a single rear color set, but at the end of page 4 I found what I needed, plus what u said about the ACC line tap in in page 1

Thanks again!

My 7 hour trip will be so much better now, and the baby will appreciate it in november when she's born.

This was so much easier to do in my Genesis haha


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

lol yeah i wish i took pics of my install because i would have started a new thread for the install..its a little confusing finding it in that thread. you would never think to look there


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

just finished the install, went pretty smoothly.

pretty upset about the door chime being 10x louder than it was, but i'm sure i'll get used to it.

The factory speakers sound a lot better amplified!


----------

